# Pro-Street Build of '71 LeMans - Electrical



## MRB455 (Oct 15, 2015)

Installing a Painless 20102 25 circuit kit. Called Painless Tech Support re: fuel pump wiring, and was advised that the wiring "may be incorrectly labeled". As anyone else encountered this on this or other circuits? Kit has been fine up to now, and their wire braid coverings are great....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums! :cheers
Can't their tech support tell you what's up with the miss labeling?


----------



## MRB455 (Oct 15, 2015)

Negative. They also have wires for the furl pump circuit that are not in their tables (3 pages dedicated to the listing of wires broken down by sections of the car - where the "bundle is routed towards". Two (2) fuels pump wires are not listed, yet Tech Supports states they are there. 

Been waiting to get this car built for 37 years, and my engine is shipping to me from Butler (in TN) after it is broken in on the dyno, in about three (3) weeks. Do not need any delays.


----------

